# Central Heater help



## redneckboi (Oct 3, 2007)

On the coldest day of the year (at least feels like it), my central heater decided to quit on me. I have tried everything I know to get it working (which is not much). It's a gas heater and has an automatic pilot light, but it won't start. I've checked breakers and looked for loose wires, but nothing visible.

If anyone on the forum does this type work, please let me know. If not, first thing Monday I'll have to call a commercial company for repairs.

Thanks....................


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

whats the model number of the heater / valve ??


----------

